
‘King of Kong’ Star Stripped of High Scores, Banned from Competition - smacktoward
http://variety.com/2018/gaming/news/king-of-kong-stripped-of-title-1202751358/
======
bartread
That's been a while coming. I first heard the MAME allegations a few months
back and, at that point, it seemed like only a matter of time before his
titles were stripped. It's just _way_ too easy to cheat playing on an
emulator.

